
Mozilla is laying off 250 people and planning a ‘new focus’ on making money - leothekim
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21363424/mozilla-layoffs-quarter-staff-250-people-new-revenue-focus
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24121166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24121166),
which was posted earlier and has more background.

That one is another third-party article. Not sure whether the press release is
the best source here.
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=corporate%20press%20release%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=corporate%20press%20release%20by:dang&dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&sort=byDate&type=comment))

Edit: the press release wins (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24124788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24124788)).

------
xtreak29
Thread with Mozilla's post
:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336)

------
Wowfunhappy
This is a dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336)

------
sacomo
They should convert to a Worker-owned Cooperative
[https://ourworld.unu.edu/en/how-to-convert-a-business-
into-a...](https://ourworld.unu.edu/en/how-to-convert-a-business-into-a-
worker-owned-cooperative)

